
Mozilla inserts LookingGlass addon into Firefox without user's permission. - electic
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/lookingglass
======
rumdz
> No changes will be made to Firefox unless you have opted in to this
> Alternate Reality Game.

------
jamie_ca
> No changes will be made to Firefox unless you have opted in to this
> Alternate Reality Game.

Except installing an addon.

> One of the 10 guiding principles of Mozilla's mission is that individuals'
> security and privacy on the internet are fundamental and must not be treated
> as optional.

Another one is: Transparent community-based processes promote participation,
accountability and trust. Silently installing a browser addon that maybe 95%
of your userbase will never use nor find cause to use, without notification?
That's not Transparent in the slightest.

------
a0-prw
And it's not easy to remove, at least on Android. I can only 'disable'

